# LA-2A hardware clones - best one?



## A3D2 (Dec 18, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with hardware clones based on the famous LA-2A? And are they any good? Are they close to the original in terms of sound or not at all?

I was curious to know if anyone here has any experience with any of the other recent LA-2A clones and how they compare in terms of sound: Warm Audio WA-2A, Golden Age Project Comp-2A, Stam Audio SA-2A or Klark Teknik KT-2A?


----------

